# Trooper Joseph Longobardo



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

Trooper Joseph Longobardo
[FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Sans-Serif]
http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/09/03/manhunt.shootings/index.html?section=cnn_us


Joseph Longobardo was shot in the leg Thursday night while staking out 
the property of a former girlfriend of Ralph Bucky Phillips. He died 
Sunday at Erie County Medical Center in Buffalo with his wife at his 
side. May he rest in peace.[/FONT]


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 3, 2006)

I've been following this - I am very sorry to hear the Trooper didn't make it.

:asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 3, 2006)

:asian:

*note* please remember to turn off your signature in the memorials forum by unchecking the toggle box below the reply text box


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Sep 3, 2006)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 4, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------



## MJS (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 5, 2006)

. 

Deep Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 5, 2006)

Trooper Joseph Longobardo


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 6, 2006)

I am not going to do just another "Me too" type of post because this hits me kind of close to home. I just checked my e-mails and found out that a bud of mine I just spent some damn good quality time with a few weeks ago was not only on the same force- a large one, but personally knew Longobardo. 

He is now having the deal with this tragedy. And I have to figure out how I can help him by means of just e-mail from half a world away. This guy had a family, whom my friend knows, and they are having to deal with the loss of a damn fine man by a piece of walking filth.

I hope they find the slime that did this soon. He has tried this type of thing before.

And, God help me, I want him to die slowly and painfully. This comes just from reading what my friend wrote. I can only imagine what he is having to go through.

R.I.P. Trooper Longobardo. A wise man said that you can tell the quality of a man by how he is missed and you must have been an inceadible man.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 6, 2006)

.....
Rip


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 8, 2006)

News says Phillips has been caught!


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep. He gave up. Turns out he is a pretty pathetic outdoor survival expert. Just another piece of slime that has no abilities due to his stupidity.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------

